# clomid and metformin....



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls..

well ive finished my last dydrogesterone yesterday just waiting for AF to show now...then can start clomid cd 2.

just a question really. im on 2550mg of metformin per day as my pcos is severe and ive been told if clomid works the day i get a bfp ive got to stop met..
just wondered if anyone else has had to do this/been told to. 

many thanks 
Rachel 
xxxxx


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Hiya Rachel M

I'm on clomid and metformin (but only 1000mg a day).  
I was told to stop metformin if I got a BFP too, but then I have read on here that you should keep it going for the first three months to help prevent a miscarriage.  I'm going to ask my consultant next time I see her, what to do.

You should do what your consultant/doctor has told you, as there may be reasons for this - it may be that your dose of metformin is quite high.  If you get a BFP in the meantime, definitely phone your consultant/doctor and ask that question.  

As I understand it metformin was used to treat insulin resistance in diabetes, and it found it also worked on PCOS, but it is not licensed for the treatment of PCOS, so I can only imagine that the test aren't in place yet to say it is safe for pregnancy.

Do phone your doctor/consultant though if you get a BFP in the meantime - let's hope so, fingers crossed.


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Hi Rachel,

I too was on Clomid and Metformin (1500mg). This was my 3rd cycle of Clomid but my first with Metformin which was successful straight away. 

As soon as I got my BFP, I was told to stop taking Metformin. It has not done me any harm. I think everyone is different but you should take advice of your con. 

Best of luck,

Claire xxx*


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Rach   How are you?

I was told to stop my metformin as soon as a got my BFP but some clinics differ and say to stop at 12 weeks pregnant (I think this is what Janie and KerryB were told)

Good luck and lots of      that you get your


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi rachel, 

I was on 1500mg metformin and was told to stop as soon as i found out i was pg.

There are some ladies on here who have been told to stay on it for the first 12 weeks of pg to help reduce the risk of mc, but not sure if there is evidence to say this works.

If you do get a bfp phone your cons straight away and they will advise you what to do

Good luck
Nikki xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thankyou all so much...

sarah: omg your pregnancy has fled by... im ok chick just really emotional at the min pre-af... god help me when i start clomid... how are you? 

blondie: congrats that met and clomid worked 1st shot together for you chick... that gives me hope... 

nikki: just seen your having a BOY      congrats chick! what did i say ? hope you had a good holiday...

kate: thanks for the advice chick, ive decided that i will ring them if it does work for me and follow there advice... 

xxxxxxxxxxxx
thanks everyone 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

hi Rachel, 

I was on clomid and met and phoned my consultant as soon as I got my BFP  to find out about stopping or taking the met. He wouldn't give me a straight answer as it wasn't licensed in the UK as some of the other posts have mentioned. However he did say that in the US it is recommended that women stay on it for the first 12 weeks. He also said that he'd had quite a few BFP's recently and that 3 out of the 4 who stopped taking the met had a m/c. So i'm still taking it, but only 500mg a day (was on 1000mg originally but was having probs with serious stomach upsets, so cut down the dose!) 

At the end of the day, you have to put your trust in your consultant!! Good luck with your treatment, 

jesX


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

hi Rachel, 

i was on 1500mg met, and clomid, and was told that if i got pg to come off it, unfotunatly nothing worked for me and have been told to come off it all   and just go on waiting list for ivf.

hope it works out for you

kari


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi again Rach

glad you are OK if a little emotional  

Just wanted to add that my laparoscopy cons (who wasn't my fertility cons btw) said that if I had had the IUI with him he would have kept my on metformin until 12 weeks due to my previous m/c but of course I stopped it when getting my BFP and all was well.  It is strange how clinics differ isn't it?

Did I dream it or is Rosie P on metformin for whole of pregnancy?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

sarahstewart said:


> Did I dream it or is Rosie P on metformin for whole of pregnancy?


Hi. Yep, my consultant told me to stay on it the whole pg. Because of 2 previous m/cs and a lot of bleeding up to 14 weeks in this pg he thought it was best for me. Like you say they all seem to have differing opinions and I guess you just have to question them to find out what their reasons are and to understand them, and then trust in them. I think as all ladies are different their advice may differ from person to person too, as they will be looking to what they feel is best for you.

Good luck. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Rosie -ahhh thought you were!  not long to go now!! good luck.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Sarah. Desperately trying to get the house finished over the next 2 weeks or so! 

Wow, your pregnancy is going quick too. Exciting isn't it - not long for you either.  

Rosie. xxx


----------

